# My thread!



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

*40gal African Tank*

I figured I'd make a thread to use for whenever I want to post pictures/updates/questions.

So I'll start off with a question! 

I was at my local petco yesterday and noticed a pretty cool selection of tropheus. I had never seen one in any store near me so I figured I'd give it a shot, plus I've been looking for a fish to get my cichlids to an odd number. (a leap of faith with the tropheus but it seems to be working so far.) It is the smallest fish in the tank right now but I rearranged everything and gave it plenty of little hiding places and it hasn't got picked on yet. 

Here's the tank's fish list(excluding chinese algae eater and pictus cat):

1 Auratus hybrid 4 inch
1 P. Taeniolatus 6 inch
2 Aulonocara 2 inch

and I just added T. Moorii 1.5 inch

Edit: Tank Specs= 40 gallon breeder size with AquaClear 50 and Emporer 280 filters

So the main issues that I have read about with tropheus are sickness (bloat specifically)
and diet. 

I feed my fish cichlid pellets and have never used anything different (even for the catfish who I've had for 2 years) So I suppose I will finally venture to using another form of food as well as pellets now that I bought a tropheus. 

here are my questions:
What do you guys suggest as far as feeding goes? Did I make a bad decision in buying him?


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Apparently, tropheus are more of a herbivore and main diet is algae:
Tropheus sp.

I keep several fantail goldfish and one of them has trouble with bloat/swim bladder problems also and I cannot feed him *any* flake foods at all. So I feed sinking pellets (New Life Spectrum for goldfish), boiled mashed peas, zucchini, etc.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for that link I haven't read that article yet. The internet makes this fish seem very interesting I'm wondering if I have what it takes to keep it alive.. I hope so *pc

Does anyone on here keep tropheus with great success?

he is really cool (at least I hope it's a 'he' Im trying to keep only males but tropheaus are monomorphic) 

normally his head is black and his body is yellow with grey stripes but sometimes he turns opposite, with a yellow head and black body. I always love seeing how a particular cichlid can change color.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I'll give myself a bump! Only because I need to get this Tropheus some new food and want to know what you guys are using. There's got to be someone out there who keeps tropheus with success who can give me some pointers?


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I got rid of (donated to LFS) my two chinese algae eaters in an attempt to leave more algae for the tropheus. Those little guys were going nuts and pretty much kept every surface algae-free, leaving none for the tropheus. They also have some bad reviews online so I figured they had to go. Hopefully that will give more algae to the cichlid who needs it. I noticed that almost every "vegetable" fish food had main ingredients that were meat, for example fish meal. I'm still hoping someone who keeps tropheus will stop by and tell me what they use. I saw one food with spirula ingredient but I didn't pick it up yet.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Update: Noticed the tropheus has been poopin out little white bloat-like poops, also hasn't eaten much since I got him so I medicated the tank with a dose of API general cure.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's some reading for you

Care and Maintenance of Tropheus

Feeding Tropheus

Ten Tips To Keeping Healthy Tropheus


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Thanks! I had read two of those but the ten tips was new to me. 
The dose of API general cure (metro) seemed to help as today was the first day that the tropheus was swimming around the tank not hiding under a rock. It was good to see him out and exploring, and even eating. I will continue the dose tomorrow like it says to do. Will update in a few days.


----------

